# Writing magazines



## type (Jun 30, 2003)

I've subscribed to Writer's Digest and Writer for a quite a few years and enjoy them both.  They are both very good and worth the money.


----------



## Chrispian (Jun 30, 2003)

They seem like they are pretty good. I've picked up a copy now and again at the bookstore. Maybe I'll get a sub.


----------



## WendyMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Sounds like a cool magazine, I'll have to check it out sometime...


----------



## FieryHands (Feb 12, 2004)

Writer's Digest I have a subscription to. I always get excited when a new one comes.


----------



## ShamSham04 (Mar 5, 2004)

I used to get Writer's Digest, but I found myself bored with it. I was just wasting my money with articles that weren't helping me. Experimenting with writing is more educational, IMO, than reading on how to be a better writer.


----------



## americanwriter (Mar 6, 2004)

I liked Writer's Digest and I highly recommend buying books published by them. Writer's Idea Book, Writer's Workshop, Writing From Personal Experience. They're educational and effective in helping a writer hone their craft. Especially David Morrell's book, Lessons from a Lifetime of Writing. It has some great suggestions. I especially like the "self-discussion" recommendation. I did have a tough time wading through the over-abundance of ads in Writer's Digest. There are so many the publication feels cluttered. 

Writer's Journal is a bit cleaner. Still there is advertising, but it seems better organized and the articles aren't chopped up so much with the "see page #." Most of the time they have the whole article on the same page!

I don't have subscriptions to either as I learned hard and fast that subscribing always gets me on all kinds of new advertising lists. I buy the copies direct at the local Hastings or Barnes and save my mailbox the added advertising weight.


----------

